# Sabine Micro



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm getting really pumped, the process has been a lot of fun and can't wait to get her down to Espirtu and the rest of the Coast. Brian has been great through the whole process and can't thank them enough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Gonna be a cool little skiff!


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

That's going to be a sweet rig!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

That's pretty crazy how they build alumimal poling skiffs that have no hull slap.


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Sabine makes a great looking boat. a big fan of the aluminum skiff


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Great people that actually answer the phone or call you back !!!

Talked with them for quite a while . I was very impressed . They want you as a well informed buyer .

NOT just a sheep that wants to join a herd !!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WoW what a great Price point For Quality that will be worth Waaay MORE in 10 years than the_* "Alternative"*_ !!!

https://www.sabineskiffs.com/copy-of-versatile


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Very interested in seeing more build pics


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Please keep the pics flowing and hurry up on the build so Brian can start mine! Are you doing anything different than the demo Micro?


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks guys, it's been a fun process so far and I'm glad that it won't be too much longer. 
As far as the build goes, I'm keeping it pretty simple. Here is what Brian and I came up with: 

Color: Guide Green 
Tohatsu 30 
Tiller pillar 
Trim tabs 
Big ass cup holder for my 64oz yeti bottle on my poling platform (I get thirsty)
Casting platform 
Aluminum Vmarine push pole and platform holders 
22ft stiffy guide 
Teak seadeck (cockpit and platforms only)


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I like your style @Bgossett - trade panga trips for Versatile Micro trips? And next time y'all get a Hatch 12+ Gen 1 on clearance at the shop hold it for me.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

I would think about adding tab and tilt controls under the platform top. And I’d go with a 24’ pole if you can, with the skiff gear fork. Aft facing rod tubes are nice too. Sweet skiff can’t wait to see more pictures, if you need someone to pole you around for a day let me know.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Agree on the aft facing rod tubes.


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

TGlidden said:


> I would think about adding tab and tilt controls under the platform top. And I’d go with a 24’ pole if you can, with the skiff gear fork. Aft facing rod tubes are nice too. Sweet skiff can’t wait to see more pictures, if you need someone to pole you around for a day let me know.


Right now Trim and Tilt will be on my grab bar but might be something to look at later down the road. I agree with the rod storage, the pic I posted doesnt show them but the tubes are layed out that way. Thanks for the offer Travis, I'm sure i'll run into you at Speedy Stop or Clark's soon. I will be down this week hopefully be around the jetties.


----------



## NoeWayJose (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing looking boat


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Saw this one at the shop the other day right before they flipped it back over. Congrats and welcome to the club, you’re going to love every minute of it. I’ve got the center console versatile you see on the Sabine website and its been a great experience since the day I decided I wanted one


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Such badass boats. I've seen the versatile in person and the build quality is insane. Looking forward to following this build!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Dang Ben, didnt realize that was yours Brian keeps posting pics of! Looking forward to seeing it!!! I'll own a Sabine someday!


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

024H6 said:


> Saw this one at the shop the other day right before they flipped it back over. Congrats and welcome to the club, you’re going to love every minute of it. I’ve got the center console versatile you see on the Sabine website and its been a great experience since the day I decided I wanted one



Nice! I've been trying pretty hard not to swing by, I want to wait and her finished. from the pics I've seen yours is pretty sweet!


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Boys, shes gone to paint! It wont be much longer


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

More photos....PLEASE!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> More photos....


X2

Very cool skiff.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bgossett said:


> Nice! I've been trying pretty hard not to swing by, I want to wait and her finished. from the pics I've seen yours is pretty sweet!


Yeah I love it, it’s preformed better than I could of imagined. Fished it in a tournament last weekend in Galveston and we placed 4th and caught the attention of everyone we passed. 

Adding a few more things: jackplate (for convenience not necessity), sound system, SeaDek, just installed a simrad go7.


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> More photos....PLEASE!


Platform getting finished up! We’re getting close


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Bgossett said:


> Platform getting finished up! We’re getting close
> 
> View attachment 38762
> View attachment 38764


Very nice csntc wait to see finished pics.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Those are serious steps for the poling platform. What color is she gonna be? What r ya gonna power her with?


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Fresh paint!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn that’s sexy!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looking great man, I always loved that color!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Me likey!!


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Just got some fresh Seadeck pics. Starting to get a bit antsy over here!


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Trim tabs and rub rail got installed


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That Seadek looks sharp on that color! Very nice!


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That Seadek looks sharp on that color! Very nice!


Thanks man, it’s pretty badass when the guy who’s making my skiff is married to the Castaway Customs rep for SE Texas. It’s clean and nicely done. Kaylor did a great job on mine.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I saw a Versatile in person for the first time recently. The build quality was really impressive. 

Congrats on the micro! What a cool skiff!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks cool man


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Brian sent these over this evening, seems the guys at Sabine stayed late today.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Probably going to bring her home this week! 

Thanks for all the love on the thread guys!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

So clean! How does the grab bar fasten?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

^x2!! That grab bar is awesome looking


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So clean! How does the grab bar fasten?


The grab bar is secured by a recessed square tubing with two set screws. The connector makes it removable.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Such a sweet looking ride. Been fun watching the build progress. Make sure you post up performance numbers when you get her broken in.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Bgossett said:


> The grab bar is secured by a recessed square tubing with two set screws. The connector makes it removable.


I wish there was a way to double "like" this post


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Is this the micro Brian was running on Facebook Live over the weekend? Looks awesome.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That grab bar is trick!


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Is this the micro Brian was running on Facebook Live over the weekend? Looks awesome.


Sure was, Brian said they hit about 31 with the four blade. I haven't seen her just yet, wednesday is the day!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

31 mph with a 30hp is impressive!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Simple is sexy!

Nice skiff.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great looking boat. Love the color. Out of curiosity what is the situation with the paint and longevity? I had a high end duck boat at one point and the paint looks great on an aluminum hull but they always tend to scratch off so easily.

Nice thing was you could always touch it up easier than fixing gel coat. Just was curious to see what Sabines paint method was or is it a primer/ few coats and roll with it and touch up as needed?

Like I said looks great! Don’t meant to take away from it. Just curious.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok Ben, you told me on Facebook that you picked her up. Lets see the p0rn!


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

KurtActual said:


> Ok Ben, you told me on Facebook that you picked her up. Lets see the p0rn!


She’s been picked up and hanging out in Victoria. Hopefully I will be able to take her down to POC Thursday. Tides are super high, hopefully I can find some fish.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Dead sexy! Looking forward to seeing some pics on the water, enjoy!


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

Are you going to be running a four blade all the time? I wish our skiffs were not the same color but it is what I always imagined!


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

oops, i guess i left out that I went with a 3 blade but Brian ran the skiff on FB with the 4 blade. Mine has a bit taken off the leading edge and some extra cup. Pretty anxious for thursday to get her on the water

I got compliments on the color before I left Bayou Vista! Have you seen it in color in person? its so clean and pretty. Our are the same color but they will be different since you went with powder coat. i cant wait to see the final pics of yours. What color Seadeck did you go with?


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Sweet skiff man


----------

